# I will work for free! Kentucky



## Blackk5350 (Dec 6, 2008)

I would like to get some experience this winter plowing snow. if you live around louisville,ky i would be happy to give you a hand at night plowing snow. Heck i will just ride around with you if you want any company talking about the buisness. im not crazy im 19 and currently in college. just shoot me a pm! thanks guys


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Blackk5350;663840 said:


> I would like to get some experience this winter plowing snow. if you live around louisville,ky i would be happy to give you a hand at night plowing snow. Heck i will just ride around with you if you want any company talking about the buisness. im not crazy im 19 and currently in college. just shoot me a pm! thanks guys


Man at least bring a shovel and get paid a few bucks to shovel the walks while the guy driving does the driveway!

It's great that you are willing and wanting to learn though.


----------



## tonybands (Oct 18, 2004)

Riding shotgun sucks!


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Can't PM because your to new..................need your e-mail address or something for people to contact you good luck!!


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Blackk5350;663840 said:


> I would like to get some experience this winter plowing snow. if you live around louisville,ky i would be happy to give you a hand at night plowing snow. Heck i will just ride around with you if you want any company talking about the buisness. im not crazy im 19 and currently in college. just shoot me a pm! thanks guys


 Actually, one of the smartest things I've heard a youngin' say on here...If your serious about learning the business. If I may suggest, First qualify the company, so your not just wasting your time w/ some yahoo. Try maybe contacting a mid to slightly large operation, and offer to assist any way you can. Like it was mentioned, offer to clear the walks or fill a hopper spreader...better yet learn to run the salt truck. Hang out at their shop and learn how to service the equipment as well. At some point if not from the start, you should get paid something for your time, even if it is discounted. I see so many new guys just jumping in completely green each year and then they have to learn too many things the hard way, not to mention the expenses that are incurred in the process of them taking a loss. Many set themselves up for failure before they even get started :crying: If you do it right, you can gain more knowledge in one season than what could take several years for someone who's completely green and still never learn how to make any money...just my 2 cents.


----------



## Blackk5350 (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks guys. yeah i guess if they end up PUTTING ME TO WORK BIG TIME than i will request a few bucks. i really just want to learn though. if it takes me getting dirty cleaning equiptment than so be it. i love trucks and stuff with motors so i think i found my calling. i posted on the lawnsite to. i have benn throwing around the idea for a year or two i just want to start NOW! 
email is [email protected] dont ask about the name its a long story.ussmileyflag


----------



## Soutern Indiana (Feb 27, 2008)

Sent you a email


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

If you don't mind driving 2 hrs I'll show you the ropes.


----------



## Blackk5350 (Dec 6, 2008)

Dailylc;667884 said:


> If you don't mind driving 2 hrs I'll show you the ropes.


thanks but icant drive that far.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

lol sounds like something i would say a few yrs back


----------



## kubotazd21 (Sep 30, 2004)

Got plenty of work. All I need is a little snow. I will keep your e-mail Scott


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

I said something similar to a guy recently, so I can't make any smart ass comments.

Good for you. Don't value your learning time too low though...unless you have to. 

I was lucky that way.


----------

